# S110 vs S95



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 9, 2013)

*[SOLVED] Canon S110 vs S95*

Any one used the Canon powershot S110?  / both ?  I don't mind spending the extra money on it is that better over the S95.
Which of these 2 do you guys think  I should get ?    My current camera is Sony H55, either of the 2 should be a decent upgrade over my current one right ?
I would like to buy one of these this month.  I won't be buying online.

Also whats up with the availability of these cameras in India ?   I went to buy last week, I checked a couple of Canon stores & they didn't have one that time.   Other Shops (Croma, Reliance Digital,etc ) , These guys haven't heard about these cams !!!.

Thanks for you replies.

Edit : I decided to go with the S110.  Pic on post #16. Thanks.


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Canon S110 vs S95*



Gen.Libeb said:


> Other Shops (Croma, Reliance Digital,etc ) , These guys haven't heard about these cams !!!.



 Funny...
Where are you from?

I haven't used these two cameras. Both are good... S95 was discontinued long ago. I don't think you can find it anywhere. 
H55 is a travel zoom, while these two are advanced compact with a larger sensor (lacks H55 zoom). You can weigh things based on your requirements. If you are thinking of buying a large sensor compact, consider other cameras as well, if you haven't.

There are wide range of cameras ranging from little under 20k to 60k+


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2013)

yes S95 is old then came S100 then S110 I think....also S110 may cost too much ....these cams may be good as a backup cams for pro but too costly for general purpose


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 9, 2013)

nac said:


> Funny...
> Where are you from?
> 
> I haven't used these two cameras. Both are good... S95 was discontinued long ago. I don't think you can find it anywhere.
> ...


No, my budget is not 60k+ . I've checked out other cameras as well & its between these two.




sujoyp said:


> yes S95 is old then came S100 then S110 I think....also S110 may cost too much ....these cams may be good as a backup cams for pro but too costly for general purpose



The s95 is within a good price for general use. 
I agree S110 is a bit too much, I just wanted to know if the S110 is worth for that extra price.
Definitely a no from the specifications,  Would love to hear from people who have used both.

Thanks for your posts to both of you.


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

P7700 is nice, don't you think?

What's the deal you are getting for S95?

Mumbai? May be the sale rep was a newbie...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 10, 2013)

nac said:


> P7700 is nice, don't you think?
> 
> What's the deal you are getting for S95?
> 
> Mumbai? May be the sale rep was a newbie...



P7700 is not really compact & I also thought about Olympus XZ-1 before.
S95 is for 21500.
Mumbai Yeah.  I met 3 newbie sales reps.


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

^ Okie...

Just it is too old and it has seen two generation after that... And the price is also higher, it was selling much less I think.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2013)

yaah it was once selling for 19.5 few months back... consider LX5 too...its also sleek..


----------



## lm2k (Jan 10, 2013)

mirrorless cameras like epl1 is also worth considering. but it all boils down to what OP wants to shoot n in what conditions.


----------



## mastervk (Jan 10, 2013)

Ken rockwell says that S100 is world's best pocket camera  and s95 is second best 

read his review and decide...


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

^ Even though it says it's updated, it's an old post, I think. Most of the cameras stays there for more than a year...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 10, 2013)

The best compact is Sony RX1. Just 3K higher than S110 but totally worth it


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your time & replies.



> yaah it was once selling for 19.5 few months back... consider LX5 too...its also sleek..





> mirrorless cameras like epl1 is also worth considering. but it all boils down to what OP wants to shoot n in what conditions.



Yeah, I've thought about the LX5 as well, but again it is the same question as with the S110.  Is it worth the extra 8K ? 
Till last week I was 100% sure on the S110 because S95 was not available. But now the more I think the more confused I get. 

No, I will not buy a mirrorless at this point. I need it to be pocketable & I'm not really ready to get into lenses for now. 



> read his review and decide...


If the S100 is available & if it is not within the defective serial no# list Canon announced, that will be the camera I'll buy happily.



> The best compact is Sony RX1. Just 3K higher than S110 but totally worth it


I'm sure you mean the RX100 and not the RX1. Do people even buy cameras at the the price of RX1 ?
I'm already stretching my budget to reach to the S110. There's no way I can go any higher.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2013)

donno what to suggest...all the cams are covered here.. If u r considering S95 then search for LX3 too ...they r quit good performer....just to give u more choice

but y not olympus xz1 ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 10, 2013)

I've seen the Nex5 with pancake lens. It is pretty compact. So I think any mirrorless with a pancake will a good choice too


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 20, 2013)

So finally I bought the S110. Here it is.
Thanks to everyone for your posts in this thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8522&d=1358661472


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats... Happy clicking... Share us some of the photographs made with this cam...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2013)

great...congrats


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> great...congrats





nac said:


> Congrats... Happy clicking... Share us some of the photographs made with this cam...


Thanks to both of you: sujoyp  & nac.
Didn't get a chance yet to go out & shoot but here are a couple of comparison shots at home with my first cam the Sony H55 & the new Canon S110.
I know it does not makes much sense to compare the 2 but this was just for fun.

Auto Mode -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8632&d=1359055501
Manual Mode- F3.5, 1/30, ISO-3200 , All other settings are the same 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8633&d=1359055510

Notice how the WB are so different even though both were set to Auto. It was funny how in auto the H55 would focus on Niko's face & say people detected.


----------



## nac (Jan 25, 2013)

Well controlled noise at ISO 3200. I guess you will be getting an opportunity to shoot in this three day long weekend...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb in ur 1st shot its very clear that S110 is much better
but in 2nd shot it seems H55 shoot a bit warmer and S110 a bit cooler (blueish) what was the actual situation....just u can tell us


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @Gen.Libeb in ur 1st shot its very clear that S110 is much better
> but in 2nd shot it seems H55 shoot a bit warmer and S110 a bit cooler (blueish) what was the actual situation....just u can tell us



I guess the auto white balance works differently for both cameras. I don't know any other reason for this.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2013)

no but I wanted to know was it yellowish or whitish actually....like under tubelight it will be whitish/blueish and under sunlight shade it will be yellowish...which of the cam took the whitebalance correctly


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> no but I wanted to know was it yellowish or whitish actually....like under tubelight it will be whitish/blueish and under sunlight shade it will be yellowish...which of the cam took the whitebalance correctly



I had a tubelight & a couple of bulbs (yellow ones ) on during the shot. The GTA stuff is correct on the right, but the wall is a bit more yellowish. 

More comparison, Optical vs Digital zoom this time. The H55 with 10X optical zoom & the S110 with 5X optical + 5x digital zoom.
The H55 photo was taken sometime earlier. The S110 pic was taken tonight.  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8645&d=1359220669


----------



## nac (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey! It's not a fair comparison.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 26, 2013)

nac said:


> Hey! It's not a fair comparison.


Of course its not fair, but if I compare them both at 5X on a suitable subject, the s110 wins easily (not fair either).  
Comparison would be fair if both cams are of similar type, Anyways all this was just for fun.


----------

